# Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband



## Perca3.0 (24. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

_Nachtrag:_ Titel bitte nicht zu ernst und zu wörtlich nehmen 

*Viele von uns* (mich eingeschlossen) *sind ja oft der Meinung, dass die Landesfischereiverbände nicht das ganze Potential ausschöpfen, das in ihnen steckt.*

Da es ja schon genug Threads gibt, in denen wir uns über die Fehler der Verbände beschweren und diese auch benennen würde es mich freuen wenn wir *in diesem Thread mal etwas anderes wagen*.

Folgendes:
*In diesem Thread sollen im besten Fall ausschließlich positive Dinge/Praktiken/Ideen/Errungenschaften* (aus Sicht des jeweiligen Boardies) *genannt werden, die die Landesfischereiverbände bereits angestoßen haben oder praktizieren.* 

*Warum das Ganze?*
Ich hab die Hoffnung, dass es auch positive Ansätze gibt. *Sollte es uns gelingen hier mal diese positiven Ansätze zu benennen und zu sammeln, dann könnten wir gegebenenfalls die Verbände mit einer schlechteren Performance mal kontaktieren und fragen warum sie diese positiven Dinge/Praktiken/Ideen/Errungenschaften nicht umsetzen.* Vor allem könnten wir alle was über die Praxis in den anderen Ländern lernen und so nen besseren Überblick bekommen.

Auch wenn sich OT nie ganz vermeiden lässt wäre es toll wenn wir hier mal so eine möglichst "reine" Sammlung von Praktiken/Ideen/Errungenschaften zusammenstellen könnten. Zum diskutieren kann ja ein anderer Thread aufgemacht werden. Hier bitte nur die positiv bewerteten Praktiken/Ideen/Errungenschaften sammeln.         

_Nachtrag auf Anfrage von 996:_
Wenn ihr lieber was zu *"was seht Ihr Positives in der Arbeit Eurer LV?"* schreiben würdet, nur zu. Passt hier perfekt rein.


Petri!


----------



## Perca3.0 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich möchte gleich mal auf den  Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe hinweisen. Das Projekt "Stark durch Angeln" setzt bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen an. Und mancher Lehrer lernt wahrscheinlich auch was. Gefällt mir.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/jugend/stark_durch_angeln/aktuelles.php


----------



## Silvio.i (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Von mir gibt es ein dickes Minus für den LAV MV.
Ich sag blos: KÜFVo MV


----------



## joedreck (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich hab nicht besonderes beizutragen, da mir konkrete Programme in Niedersachsen nicht bekannt sind. 
Ich möchte aber ganz ausdrücklich die absolut konstruktive Idee loben! Klasse Ansatz, ohne das ständige "Meckern".


----------



## Brotfisch (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Interessanter Ansatz. Aber wie wäre es, wenn man ein paar Kriterien aufstellen würde, was gut sein soll und was nicht, was wichtig und was nicht. Sonst vergleicht man doch am Ende Birnen mit Äpfeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Dann fang ich halt an.
Mir gefällt an meinem L.V http://www.lsfv-nds.de/ das er offen für Neues ist und auch die Konfrontation nicht scheut, wenn es um die Interessen Seiner Mitglieder geht.
Wenn Die sich dann anders entscheiden, wird es hingenommen.
Hat der Verband schon immer für ein recht gutes Nebeneinander mit Behörden gesorgt, erscheint mir das in den letzten Jahren noch besser geworden zu sein.
Das wichtigste aber ist, die Offenheit mit der heute gesprochen wird.
Den eingeschlagenen Weg finde ich Spitze.
Daneben sind die Beiträge recht günstig.


Bauchweh habe ich aber , wenn ich erlebe wie schnell nun oft gehandelt wird ohne den Sinn althergebrachter Dinge zu hinterfragen. 
Das was jetzt ist, ist halt das gewachsene Ergebnis vieler Jahre und nicht nur das neuerer Entscheidungen und Entscheidungsträger.


----------



## Perca3.0 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

@Brotfisch:

Ich möchte das gar nicht so groß einschränken:

*Gut ist was du gut findest.* Jeder hat seine Meinung und seine eigene Perspektive. 

Um die Meinung und Perspektive geht es. 

Beispiel: Du gehst auf die Webseite von deinem Verband. Gibts das was was *dir *positiv ins Auge sticht? Oder hast *du* in der Presse was positives über einen Fischereiverband gehört?

*Einfach positive Aktionen eines Verbandes wo man persönlich sagt: "Ja, das haben sie tatsächlich mal richtig gut gemacht". oder "das ist in der Tat ne tolle Idee"*

Petri!


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Von mir gibt es ein dickes Minus für den LAV MV.
> Ich sag blos: KÜFVo MV



Am Thema vorbei! Sechs, setzen.

Ich sag mal so. Dem einen Freud, ist des anderen Leid. Um beim oben genannten (wenn auch thematisch falschen) Beispiel zu bleiben. Die neue KÜFVo MV hat durchaus auch Freunde. Die puristischen Fliegenfischer am Strand zum Beispiel. Manch einer von denen findet die Regelung super und hofft auf Adaption durch SH.


----------



## Silvio.i (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Findling schrieb:


> Am Thema vorbei! Sechs, setzen.
> 
> Ich sag mal so. Dem einen Freud ist des anderen Leid. Um beim oben genannten (wenn auch thematisch falschen) Beispiel zu bleiben. Die neue KÜFVo MV hat durchaus auch Freunde. Die puristischen Fliegenfischer am Strand zum Beispiel.


 
1. Die Initiative vom Driftverbot in den Boddengewässern kommt direkt vom LAV!!!! Erst recherchieren, dann benoten!!! 
2. Es gibt nicht nur Fliegenfischer. Der Verband ist (Sorry: sollte) für alle da sein. Und mal noch am Rande. ich würde mich auch nicht freuen, wenn die Fliegenangler ausgeschlossen werden. Geht es gegen einen Angler, geht es gegen alle Angler!

Deshalb bleibe ich dabei. Den LAV MV kannst du in den Skat drücken. 
Darüber hinaus wird im LAV MV so viel Geld verschleudert. Wir sind nur ein kleiner Verein. Wir bezahlen ca. 5.000€ jährlich an den LAV in Form von Beitrag und Angelkarten. Dafür kommen im Jahr noch nicht einmal 100€ für Besatzmaßnahmen für den von uns bewirtschaftetden See zurück.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Erst recherchieren, dann benoten!!!


Das ist leicht!
 Die 6*.*ist begründet.
 Ausdrücklicher Wunsch war es, endlich mal, nur positives zu benennen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Moin Silvio,

Sry, aber Du hast es noch immer nicht verstanden. Die sechs war für das NEGATIVE Beispiel. Gesucht wird nämlich ein POSITIVES. 

War auch nicht persönlich gemeint. 

Grüße und Petri!


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Positives, *im Sinne von spürbar und zukunftsorientiert*, kann ich ganz klar das Präsidium des LSFV Niedersachsen nennen. Sei es die Positionierung zur Fusion, oder zum sog. "Küchenfenster". Beides ganz klare Bekenntnisse für die Angler und die Angelfischerei.
Das da noch ein Teil alter Kaderschmiede mit Mohnertschem Gedankengut außerhalb des Präsidiums verhindern konnte, dass die wertvolle Arbeit volle Früchte trägt, ist bedauerlich, wird sich aber hoffentlich auf natürlichem Wege auswachsen.

Positiv ist auch der Schritt des LV Berlin-Brandenburg an die Öffentlichkeit zu nennen. Da könnte, nach den Niedersachsen, ein weiterer Meilenstein gesetzt worden sein.

Ende der Positivliste.


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Und wer ist nun der beste Landesverband?  :q|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Noch gibt es in meinen Augen keinen guten - nur weniger schlechte (die, welche Ralle angeführt hatte)...


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Positiv ist auch der Schritt des LV Berlin-Brandenburg an die Öffentlichkeit zu nennen.



Könntest du da noch einzwei Sätze dazu schreiben. Inwiefern oder mit was sind die da an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen?

Danke.


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Gute LV sind die, die sich für Angler einsetzen, diese sogar z.B. vor Gericht unterstützen und gegen Beschränkungen aller Art die das Angeln einschränken angehen.
Desweiteren in einen offenen Dialog mit den Anglern gehen.
Umfassende Informationen liefern.

Mir ist keiner Bekannt, LSFV Nds. hat aber schon einige Schritte in diese Richtung getan.


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Gute LV sind die, *die sich für Angler einsetzen, diese sogar z.B. vor Gericht unterstützen und gegen Beschränkungen aller Art die das Angeln einschränken angehen.*
> ...
> Mir ist keiner Bekannt...



Gibt es da ideologische Scheuklappen oder schlichte Unkenntnis?

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Gibt es da ideologische Scheuklappen oder schlichte Unkenntnis?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Wieso? Eher Unkenntnis  

Welcher Verband unterstützt seine Angler wenn es mal wieder wegen "C&R" vor Gericht geht?

Oder siehe PETA- Aktionen.

Im DAFV will man das Thema sogar ignorieren.

Es geht hier aber auch um die Summe der Aktionen pro Angler.

nur was sind Aktionen pro Angler? Da scheiden sich ja selbst innerhalb der Angler die Geister.

Ah, Du meinst meinen Spruch bezüglich Beschränkungen. 
Ok, ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus geschossen.


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wieso? Eher Unkenntnis
> 
> Welcher Verband unterstützt seine Angler wenn es mal wieder wegen "C&R" vor Gericht geht?
> 
> ...



Der DAFV ist hier nicht das Thema, aber es scheint zur Gewohnheit und zum "guten Ton" im AB zu gehören, den BV an jeder Stelle zu schelten, oder wie der Admin sagen würde von dem eigentlichen Thema ablenken zu wollen und Nebelkerzen zu werfen. Hier geht es um die LV und dabei mal zur Abwechslung um deren durchaus auch positive Arbeit, die sie leider oft genung nicht ausreichend und wirksam nach Außen darstellen können.
Ich habe Dich persönlich bislang für einen sehr aufmerksamen Leser und Diskutanten mit der im Politforum des AB oft seltenen Fähigkeit der eigenen Meinnungsbildung kennen gelernt. 
Daher dachte ich, Dir sei die Arbeit der LV aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg usw. für die Angler bekannt. Diese umfassen neben des Einsatzes für ein möglichst liberales Angeln auch für Nichtverbandsmitglieder (z.B. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg, Tourischeine usw.) auch den Einsatz und die Gestellung eines Anwalt vor Gericht, wenn es zu Anklagen gegen Angler wegen z.B. C&R kommt. 
Aber angesichts der ewigen Wiederholungen und der Endlosschleife der Diskussionen kann da durchaus schon mal etwas untergegangen sein. Ich hatte solche durchhaus gute Arbeit bereits mehrfach angeführt. Aber angesichts der hier vorherschenden "Ideologie" und der "Diskussionskultur" hat man dafür wohl bislang kein Auge gehabt. Und angesichts dessen, dass sich daran auch nicht geändert zu haben scheint, bin ich es müßig, meine Meinung von der neben aller berechtigten Kritik auch guten Arbeit in den LV nochmals darzustellen. Das AB scheint mir für einen sachlichen Meinungsaustausch definitiv nicht der richtige Ort.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Der DAFV ist hier nicht das Thema, aber es scheint zur Gewohnheit und zum "guten Ton" im AB zu gehören, den BV an jeder Stelle zu schelten, oder wie der Admin sagen würde von dem eigentlichen Thema ablenken zu wollen und Nebelkerzen zu werfen. Hier geht es um die LV und dabei mal zur Abwechslung um deren durchaus auch positive Arbeit, die sie leider oft genung nicht ausreichend und wirksam nach Außen darstellen können.
> Ich habe Dich persönlich bislang für einen sehr aufmerksamen Leser und Diskutanten mit der im Politforum des AB oft seltenen Fähigkeit der eigenen Meinnungsbildung kennen gelernt.
> Daher dachte ich, Dir sei die Arbeit der LV aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg usw. für die Angler bekannt. Diese umfassen neben des Einsatzes für ein möglichst liberales Angeln auch für Nichtverbandsmitglieder (z.B. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg, Tourischeine usw.) auch den Einsatz und die Gestellung eines Anwalt vor Gericht, wenn es zu Anklagen gegen Angler wegen z.B. C&R kommt.
> Aber angesichts der ewigen Wiederholungen und der Endlosschleife der Diskussionen kann da durchaus schon mal etwas untergegangen sein. Ich hatte solche durchhaus gute Arbeit bereits mehrfach angeführt. Aber angesichts der hier vorherschenden "Ideologie" und der "Diskussionskultur" hat man dafür wohl bislang kein Auge gehabt. Und angesichts dessen, dass sich daran auch nicht geändert zu haben scheint, bin ich es müßig, meine Meinung von der neben aller berechtigten Kritik auch guten Arbeit in den LV nochmals darzustellen. Das AB scheint mir für einen sachlichen Meinungsaustausch definitiv nicht der richtige Ort.
> ...



Ich habe geschildert was einen guten Verband meiner Meinung nach ausmachen würde.
Den DAFV mit der PETA Stellungnahme nur als Beispiel als Spitze des Delimmas genannt.
In meinem Bundesland wird die PETA ebenso ignoriert.
Ich bin nicht über die Arbeit sämtlicher LV informiert.
Sorry

(Im DAFV sind die LV Mitglied, haben somit die Entscheidung des DAFV mitgetragen)

Zu meinem LV kann ich aber etwas sagen. Ich halte die Aktion Angeln in den Schulen für Zeitverschwendung.
Kein Lehrplan gibt meines Wissens dafür einen Unterrichtsraum.
Mich würde interessieren wieviel Schulen auf diesen Zug aufgesprungen sind oder ob es sich hierbei nur um Verschwendung von Mitgliederbeiträgen handelt.

Für mich gibt es nicht den besten LV in Deutschland.

Der beste hätte schon mal die Fusion unter diesen Voraussetzungen verhindert.


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> ... die Arbeit der LV aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg usw. für die ...
> Diese  umfassen neben des Einsatzes für ein möglichst liberales Angeln auch  für Nichtverbandsmitglieder (z.B. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg,  Tourischeine usw.) auch den Einsatz und die Gestellung eines Anwalt vor  Gericht, wenn es zu Anklagen gegen Angler wegen z.B. C&R kommt.




Danke Tomasz.

Genau solche Informationen soll der Thread zu Tage fördern.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Für mich gibt es nicht den besten LV in Deutschland.
> Der beste hätte schon mal die Fusion unter diesen Voraussetzungen verhindert.



Zum Verständnis: "Der Beste" heißt nicht "der Perfekte" oder "der Optimale" oder "der mit dessen Arbeit ich absolut zufrieden bin".

Der Beste bedeutet der Beste im Verhältnis zu den anderen.

Das das von Angler zu Angler unterschiedlich eingeschätzt ist habe ich ja schon eingangs bemerkt.


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Dafür sollten dann aber das Bewertungskriterium klar sein.

Bwertungskriterium:
Ein Buch für Lehrer?
Oder das Edelkrebsprojekt?

Wie heisst dieser Beitrag? 

Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband?

Wäre nicht besser: 

Projekte, Ziele, Errungenschaften unserer Landesverbände

oder

Die Abeit unserer LV

oder ....



Wir sind doch nicht bei DSDS

Meine Frau redet aber auch öfters von Äpfeln und meint Birnen. 
Versteh dann meine Frau  auch nie.


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frau redet aber auch öfters von Äpfeln und meint Birnen.
> Versteh dann meine Frau  auch nie.



Genau so, wie ich die "Frauen" hier im Thread nicht verstehen kann, die den Bundesverband nicht von den Landesverbänden unterscheiden können.  
Aber zurück zum Thema "Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband". Für die Kritik am BV gibt es hier weiß Gott genug Themen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## angler1996 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Perca, vielleicht würd eine Änderung der Aufgabenstellung in:

 was seht Ihr Positives in der Arbeit Eurer LV?

 wirklich mehr bringen.
 Das hat sonst wirklich was von dieser" Suppenstar_Suche":m
 Bewertungen nach dem Besten, dafür fehlt jedes objektive Kriterium, dazu sind vermutlich auch die Gegebenheiten für die einzelnen LV zu unterschiedlich.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

@Sharpo

Letztes Offtopic meinerseits zu deinen Offtopics:

Schau einfach wie *Bernd2000, Ralle24 und Tomasz* das Thema des Threads verstanden haben. Die haben es komischerweise scheinbar komplett verstanden.

Wenn dir der Thread insgesamt nicht so gut gefällt, dann spar dir doch die Zeit und Mühe den Thread zu zerschießen.


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Perca, vielleicht würd eine Änderung der Aufgabenstellung in:
> was seht Ihr Positives in der Arbeit Eurer LV?
> wirklich mehr bringen.



Alles klar. Füge ich ganz am Anfang des Threads ein.

Danke.

By the way: Den Titel sollte man nicht so bierernst nehmen. Der Inhalt des ersten Beitrag um den gehts.


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe geschildert was einen guten Verband meiner Meinung nach ausmachen würde.
> Den DAFV mit der PETA Stellungnahme nur als Beispiel als Spitze des Delimmas genannt.
> In meinem Bundesland wird die PETA ebenso ignoriert.
> Ich bin nicht über die Arbeit sämtlicher LV informiert.
> ...



antonio


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

antonio

dann solltest Du auch meine Begründung dazu lesen.

Fischfauna steht nicht mal auf dem Lehrplan in NRW.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Auf Soroya/Norwegen wird ein Dorschfiletierkurs in der Schule angeboten! Skrei wird von deutschen Anglern geliefert. Lehrer ist Deutscher.
Mach sowas ähnliches mal bei uns:-(


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Auf Soroya/Norwegen wird ein Dorschfiletierkurs in der Schule angeboten! Skrei wird von deutschen Anglern geliefert. Lehrer ist Deutscher.
> Mach sowas ähnliches mal bei uns:-(



Du hast doch in Deutschland/ NRW schon ein Problem wenn Du einem 8jährigen Jungen/ Mädchen einen Fisch betäuben und ausnehmen lässt. Selbst Zuschauen lassen ist nicht erwünscht/ gestattet.

Unter 10 Jahre dürfen die nur die Angel festhalten.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/news/kinderangeln_neu_geregelt.php

Aber den Kindern für einen Kinderangelausweis ca. 4 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag abknöpfen.


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Auf Soroya/Norwegen wird ein Dorschfiletierkurs in der Schule angeboten! Skrei wird von deutschen Anglern geliefert. Lehrer ist Deutscher.
> Mach sowas ähnliches mal bei uns:-(



Gibt es zumindest ähnlich auch in Brandenburg und wird hier vom LV gefördert und an den Schulen, die sich dafür interessieren auch angeboten und durchgeführt. Unter dem Motto „Angeln  ist schau, denn Angeln macht schlau“ wird über das das tier- und  naturschutzgerechte Angeln informiert und ja die gehen mit den Kids auch ans Wasser und zeigen denen natürlich wie sie einen Fisch töten müssen.
Daher halte ich solche pauschalen Aussagen für absolut haltlos:



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast doch in Deutschland schon ein Problem wenn Du einem 8jährigen Jungen/ Mädhen einen Fisch betäuben und ausnehmen lässt. Selbst Zuschauen lassen ist nicht gestattet.
> 
> Unter 10 Jahre dürfen die nur die Angel festhalten.



Das Brandenburger Fischereirecht erlaubt Kindern ab dem 8. Lebensjahr  selbständig auf Friedfischpirsch zu gehen. Sie zahlen 2,50 €  Fischereiabgabe und den Verbandsbeitrag oder eine Tageskarte für LV-Gewässer ect. und schon geht’s los. Das ganze wird vom LAVB maßgeblich unterstützt und gefördert. Dazu hat sich der LAVB bei den entsprechenden Stellen des Landes Brandenburg eingesetzt.
Diese pauschale Verbandsschelte hängt mir langsam echt zum Hals raus#q. Und deshalb gerne nochmal, nutzt für Eure Kritik die entsprechenden Themen hier im Board und hört auf dieses Thema ständig zu verwässern. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast doch in Deutschland/ NRW schon ein Problem wenn Du einem 8jährigen Jungen/ Mädchen einen Fisch betäuben und ausnehmen lässt. Selbst Zuschauen lassen ist nicht erwünscht/ gestattet.
> 
> Unter 10 Jahre dürfen die nur die Angel festhalten.
> 
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/news/kinderangeln_neu_geregelt.php



warum ist das so? sollte man mal hinterfragen.
auch ein 8 jähriger könnte einen fisch töten etc, ohne mit dem gesetz in konflikt zu geraten.
also wieder eine (sinnlose) einschränkung eures verbandes.
gott sei dank ist das nicht überall so.

antonio


----------



## antonio (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



tomasz schrieb:


> gibt es zumindest ähnlich auch in brandenburg und wird hier vom lv gefördert und an den schulen, die sich dafür interessieren auch durchgeführt. Unter dem motto „angeln  ist schau, denn angeln macht schlau“ wird über das das tier- und  naturschutzgerechte angeln informiert und ja die gehen mit den kids auch ans wasser und zeigen denen natürlich wie sie einen fisch töten müssen.
> Daher halte ich solche pauschalen aussagen für absolut haltlos:
> 
> 
> ...



#6#6#6


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Gibt es zumindest ähnlich auch in Brandenburg und wird hier vom LV gefördert und an den Schulen, die sich dafür interessieren auch durchgeführt. Unter dem Motto „Angeln  ist schau, denn Angeln macht schlau“ wird über das das tier- und  naturschutzgerechte Angeln informiert und ja die gehen mit den Kids auch ans Wasser und zeigen denen natürlich wie sie einen Fisch töten müssen.
> Daher halte ich solche pauschalen Aussagen für absolut haltlos:
> 
> 
> ...



Nichts Pauschal. Ich habe ergänzt um NRW.
Inkl Link


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nichts Pauschal. Ich habe ergänzt um NRW.
> Inkl Link



Es geht hier aber nicht darum in welchen Bundesländern es besonders schlecht läuft, sondern darum wo auch mal gutes getan wird. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Sharpo (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Es geht hier aber nicht darum in welchen Bundesländern es besonders schlecht läuft, sondern darum wo auch mal gutes getan wird. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz



Na siehste, durch mein negativ Beispiel hast Du was positives berichtet.
Von alleine wärste darauf ja net gekommen dies zu berichten.  |supergri

Ok, was positives:

LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat sich vor einigen Jahren gegen ein Angelverbot in NRW ausgesprochen.


----------



## Tomasz (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Von alleine wärste darauf ja net gekommen dies zu berichten.  |supergri



Keine Sorge solche positiven Beispiele habe ich neben aller berechtigten Kritik an der Arbeit der Verbände hier immer wieder angebracht. Allerdings fallen solche Positivbeispiele hier unter den Begriff der Nebelkerze und werden deshalb seit Jahren stumpf ignoriert. 
Gut dass es jetzt einen eigenen Thread dafür gibt und daher nochmal mein Dank an den Ersteller und ab jetzt bitte weiter im Text der positiven Entwicklungen und Schluß mit dem Offtopic.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Perca3.0 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Was mir beim *Landesfischereiverband Bayern* positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die  interaktive Karte, die die Ergebnisse der alljährlichen Kormoran-Zählung in Bayern zeigt. 

http://www.lfvbayern.de/arten-und-gewaesserschutz/der-kormoran-in-bayern/

Zitat von der LFV-Webseite: _"Mit dem Ziel, eine allseits akzeptierte Datenlage zu  schaffen,  beauftragte das Bayerische Landesamt für Umwelt vor 15 Jahren   schließlich den *Landesbund für Vogelschutz* zu gemeinsamen   Kormoranschlafplatzzählungen* in Zusammenarbeit mit dem   Landesfischereiverband*._"

So ne Karte gibts z.B. auf der Webseite des LFV Baden Württemberg nicht. Ob es eine ähnliche Zählung gibt weiss ich nicht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ok, was positives:
> 
> LFV Westfalen u. Lippe hat sich vor einigen Jahren gegen ein Angelverbot in NRW ausgesprochen.



Die Sache mit den PCB belasteten Fischen und die elegante und kompetente Umschiffung der daraus evtl.drohenden Folgen für Angler?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957

#532 und #533


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Gibt es zumindest ähnlich auch in Brandenburg und wird hier vom LV gefördert und an den Schulen, die sich dafür interessieren auch angeboten und durchgeführt. Unter dem Motto „Angeln  ist schau, denn Angeln macht schlau“ wird über das das tier- und  naturschutzgerechte Angeln informiert und ja die gehen mit den Kids auch ans Wasser und zeigen denen natürlich wie sie einen Fisch töten müssen.
> Daher halte ich solche pauschalen Aussagen für absolut haltlos:
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, es muss halt jemand dafür da sein!#6


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Was mir beim *Landesfischereiverband Bayern* positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die  interaktive Karte, die die Ergebnisse der alljährlichen Kormoran-Zählung in Bayern zeigt.
> 
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/arten-und-gewaesserschutz/der-kormoran-in-bayern/
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch seit Jahren bei den Kormoranzählern, obwohl ich enorme Verluste bei der Karpfenzucht hatte.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den PCB belasteten Fischen und die elegante und kompetente Umschiffung der daraus evtl.drohenden Folgen für Angler?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205957
> 
> #532 und #533



Da gibt es noch andere Großbaustellen: Medikamenten- und Hormoneintrag in Fließgewässer! In Bayern an der Fränkischen Rezat sollte ein Pilotprojekt stattfinden. Kläranlagenbau in Ansbach mit entsprechenden Filteranlagen. Bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

@Perka3.0
 .|uhoh:....... so ähnlich habe ich Angler selbst auf L.V Versammlungen erlebt.


----------



## Honeyball (25. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, das hier so zu machen, in der Hoffnung, das Verbände daraus lernen.

Mir gefällt z.B. dass die Schleswig-Holsteiner ein Forum haben, und ich sag jetzt mal nicht, was mir an denen alles nicht gefällt.

Den aktiven und positiven Einsatz vom Verband Westfalen-Lippe, insbesondere von Dr. Möhlenkamp, beim drohenden Angelverbot als Folge des Envio-PCB-Skandals durch den uninformierten grünen Minister habt ihr ja schon genannt. Dort gefällt mir insbesondere auch die langjährige Verfügbarmachung großer Strecken der NRW-Kanäle für organisierte *und* nicht-organisierte Angler.

Mir gefällt, dass es in Bayern nach jahrzehntelanger sturer BV-Hörigkeit jetzt erste Ansätze zur Unterstützung für Angler gibt.

Mir gefällt, dass der Rheinische FV immer mal wieder gezielte Nadelstiche gegen das BV-Finanzgebaren setzt und die der Fusion zugrunde liegenden Bilanzen kritisch hinterfragt.

Mir gefällt das konsequente Nachhaken des Präsidenten des (Ex-DAV) Landesanglerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V., Herrn Siegfried Stockfleth, auch wenn seine Präsidentin da nicht vernünftig drauf zu antworten bereit scheint.

Und ich stehe voll hinter den Aktivitäten in Niedersachsen, die sich auch von den Rückschlägen durch ein paar Alterssture nicht aus dem Konzept bringen lassen, sondern konsequent Argumente suchen, die sie zum Tragen bringen.

Das für mich Allerbeste sind jedoch Leute in den Verbänden, die sich all der Fehler, Schwächen und Unzulänglichkeiten bewusst sind und aktiv dagegen anzukämpfen versuchen. Sie finden sich ja auch hier ein und wehren sich gegen allzu pauschale und verallgemeinernde Kritik an den Verbänden und Funktionären. Leider ist es nicht möglich, sie in ihren Bemühungen über das AB optimal zu unterstützen, aber genau dieser Thread geht eigentlich genau in diese richtige Richtung. Denn der beste Landesfischereiverband wäre der, der die meisten von solchen engagierten Personen an verantwortlichen Positionen sitzen hätte und diese in die Verbandsausschusssitzungen entsenden würde, wo sie dann eben nicht alles Vorgekaute stumm abnicken.


----------



## Brotfisch (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich kann Honeyball sehr zustimmen. Allerdings möchte ich die Liste ergänzen um den LV Berlin-Brandenburg. Der hat in einer außerordentlich schwierigen Lage es geschafft, das extrem drängende Problem der Castingfinanzierung gegen massive Widerstände von innen und außen zu lösen. Zugleich hat er sich zum Vorreiter in Sachen Transparenz gemacht, indem er seine Haushaltszahlen und Jahresberichte der letzten Jahre auf seine Internetseite gestellt hat. (Leider ist das bisher kaum kommentiert worden. Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen zu den Finanzen veröffentlichen.) Das ist auch vor dem Hintergrund eine besondere Leistung, als man im LV über kein Geschäftsstellenpersonal verfügt, also alles vollkommen ehrenamtlich geschieht.

Als Negativbeispiel möchte ich den LAV Berlin nennen. In den Verhandlungen über eine Fusion von LAV Berlin und VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg beharrt er auf der Forderung, dass die VDSF-LV-Mitglieder die Angelberechtigung des  Gewässerpools des LAV Brandenburg miterwerben müssen, also einen deutlich höheren Beitrag zahlen müssen als bisher. Die Mitglieder des VDSF LV BB haben aber ganz überwiegend kein Interesse an diesen Angelberechtigungen, müssten also für etwas zahlen, was sie gar nicht nutzen wollen. Hintergrund ist, dass der LAV Berlin Mitglied im LAV Brandenburg ist - eine ohnehin schon nicht gerade selbsterklärende Konstruktion. 
Wer auf diese Weise das Zusammenwachsen der Angler verhindert und nicht einmal über Übergangsregelungen verhandeln will, für den kann auf der Positivliste jedenfalls kein Platz sein.
Leider zeigt sich hier ein grober Nachteil eines Gewässerpools. So schön die Freizügigkeit ist; wenn der Erwerb der Poolkarte für alle obligatorisch ist, dann zahlen auch die drauf, die den Pool nicht nutzen wollen. Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Tomasz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> ...Allerdings möchte ich die Liste ergänzen um den LV Berlin-Brandenburg. Der hat in einer außerordentlich schwierigen Lage es geschafft, das extrem drängende Problem der Castingfinanzierung gegen massive Widerstände von innen und außen zu lösen. Zugleich hat er sich zum Vorreiter in Sachen Transparenz gemacht, indem er seine Haushaltszahlen und Jahresberichte der letzten Jahre auf seine Internetseite gestellt hat.
> ...
> Als Negativbeispiel möchte ich den LAV Berlin nennen. In den Verhandlungen über eine Fusion von LAV Berlin und VDSF LV Berlin-Brandenburg beharrt er auf der Forderung, dass die VDSF-LV-Mitglieder die Angelberechtigung des  Gewässerpools des LAV Brandenburg miterwerben müssen, also einen deutlich höheren Beitrag zahlen müssen als bisher. ...



Der ehemalige VDSF-LV Berlin hat mich auch sehr positiv durch seine Transparenz überrascht. Bemerkenswert finde ich dabei die Offenlegung der Finanzen und der Protokolle. An dieser Stelle hat er ähnlich wie NDS mit seinen Informationen zur Verbandsarbeit auf der Webseite und auch ein stückweit wie SH mit seinem Forum eine Vorreiterrolle was die Transparenz und die Kommunikation mit der Basis angeht. Da gebe ich Dir völlig Recht.
Negativbeispiele wie die des LAV Berlin sind hier aber nicht das Thema. Aber wenn es schon mal so im Raum steht, würde ich Dich bitten den "...deutlich höheren Beitrag..." mit einer Zahl zu hinterlegen. Ich bin bislang davon ausgegangen das für den Fond nicht mehr als max. 5,- pro Jahr anfallen. Liege ich da falsch? Ich würde Dich dazu um eine kurze Antwort bitten und dann sollte man wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück kehren.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Perca3.0 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Hallo zusamen.

Nachfolgend ein *Service für alle, denen es zu mühsam ist sich durch den einen oder anderen OT-Beitrag durchzukämpfen *

Zusammenfassung der bisherigen *positiven Beispiele*:



Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Ich möchte gleich mal auf den *Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe* hinweisen. Das Projekt "Stark durch Angeln" setzt bei den Kindern und Jugendlichen an. Und mancher Lehrer lernt wahrscheinlich auch was. Gefällt mir.
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/jugend/stark_durch_angeln/aktuelles.php





BERND2000 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt an meinem *L.V. Niedersachsen* http://www.lsfv-nds.de/ das er offen für Neues ist und auch die Konfrontation nicht scheut, wenn es um die Interessen Seiner Mitglieder geht.
> Wenn Die sich dann anders entscheiden, wird es hingenommen.
> Hat der Verband schon immer für ein recht gutes Nebeneinander mit Behörden gesorgt, erscheint mir das in den letzten Jahren noch besser geworden zu sein.
> Das wichtigste aber ist, die Offenheit mit der heute gesprochen wird.
> ...





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Positives, *im Sinne von spürbar und zukunftsorientiert*, kann ich ganz klar das Präsidium des *LSFV Niedersachsen* nennen. Sei es die Positionierung zur Fusion, oder zum sog. "Küchenfenster". Beides ganz klare Bekenntnisse für die Angler und die Angelfischerei.
> Das da noch ein Teil alter Kaderschmiede mit Mohnertschem Gedankengut außerhalb des Präsidiums verhindern konnte, dass die wertvolle Arbeit volle Früchte trägt, ist bedauerlich, wird sich aber hoffentlich auf natürlichem Wege auswachsen.
> Positiv ist auch der Schritt des *LV Berlin-Brandenburg* an die Öffentlichkeit zu nennen. Da könnte, nach den Niedersachsen, ein weiterer Meilenstein gesetzt worden sein.





Tomasz schrieb:


> ...die Arbeit der *LV aus Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg usw*. für die Angler bekannt. Diese umfassen neben des Einsatzes für ein möglichst liberales Angeln auch für Nichtverbandsmitglieder (z.B. Friedfischschein in Brandenburg, Tourischeine usw.) auch den Einsatz und die Gestellung eines Anwalt vor Gericht, wenn es zu Anklagen gegen Angler wegen z.B. C&R kommt.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Gibt es zumindest ähnlich auch in *Brandenburg* und wird hier vom *LV* gefördert und an den Schulen, die sich dafür interessieren auch angeboten und durchgeführt. Unter dem Motto „Angeln ist schau, denn Angeln macht schlau“ wird über das das tier- und naturschutzgerechte Angeln informiert und ja die gehen mit den Kids auch ans Wasser und zeigen denen natürlich wie sie einen Fisch töten müssen.
> Das Brandenburger Fischereirecht erlaubt Kindern ab dem 8. Lebensjahr selbständig auf Friedfischpirsch zu gehen. Sie zahlen 2,50 € Fischereiabgabe und den Verbandsbeitrag oder eine Tageskarte für LV-Gewässer ect. und schon geht’s los. Das ganze wird vom *LAVB* maßgeblich unterstützt und gefördert. Dazu hat sich der *LAVB* bei den entsprechenden Stellen des Landes Brandenburg eingesetzt.





Sharpo schrieb:


> *LFV Westfalen u. Lippe* hat sich vor einigen Jahren gegen ein Angelverbot in NRW ausgesprochen.





Perca3.0 schrieb:


> Was mir beim *Landesfischereiverband Bayern* positiv aufgefallen ist, ist die interaktive Karte, die die Ergebnisse der alljährlichen Kormoran-Zählung in Bayern zeigt.
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/arten-und-gewaesserschutz/der-kormoran-in-bayern/
> Zitat von der LFV-Webseite: _"Mit dem Ziel, eine allseits akzeptierte Datenlage zu schaffen, beauftragte das Bayerische Landesamt für Umwelt vor 15 Jahren schließlich den *Landesbund für Vogelschutz* zu gemeinsamen Kormoranschlafplatzzählungen* in Zusammenarbeit mit dem Landesfischereiverband*._"





Honeyball schrieb:


> Mir gefällt z.B. dass die *Schleswig-Holsteiner* ein Forum haben, und ich sag jetzt mal nicht, was mir an denen alles nicht gefällt.
> Den aktiven und positiven Einsatz vom *Verband Westfalen-Lippe*, insbesondere von Dr. Möhlenkamp, beim drohenden Angelverbot als Folge des Envio-PCB-Skandals durch den uninformierten grünen Minister habt ihr ja schon genannt. Dort gefällt mir insbesondere auch die langjährige Verfügbarmachung großer Strecken der NRW-Kanäle für organisierte *und* nicht-organisierte Angler.
> Mir gefällt, dass es in *Bayern* nach jahrzehntelanger sturer BV-Hörigkeit jetzt erste Ansätze zur Unterstützung für Angler gibt.
> Mir gefällt, dass der *Rheinische FV* immer mal wieder gezielte Nadelstiche gegen das BV-Finanzgebaren setzt und die der Fusion zugrunde liegenden Bilanzen kritisch hinterfragt.
> ...





Brotfisch schrieb:


> ... möchte ich die Liste ergänzen um den *LV Berlin-Brandenburg*. Der hat in einer außerordentlich schwierigen Lage es geschafft, das extrem drängende Problem der Castingfinanzierung gegen massive Widerstände von innen und außen zu lösen. Zugleich hat er sich zum Vorreiter in Sachen Transparenz gemacht, indem er seine Haushaltszahlen und Jahresberichte der letzten Jahre auf seine Internetseite gestellt hat. (Leider ist das bisher kaum kommentiert worden. Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen zu den Finanzen veröffentlichen.) Das ist auch vor dem Hintergrund eine besondere Leistung, als man im LV über kein Geschäftsstellenpersonal verfügt, also alles vollkommen ehrenamtlich geschieht.





Tomasz schrieb:


> Der ehemalige *VDSF-LV Berlin *hat mich auch sehr positiv durch seine Transparenz überrascht. Bemerkenswert finde ich dabei die Offenlegung der Finanzen und der Protokolle. An dieser Stelle hat er ähnlich wie *NDS* mit seinen Informationen zur Verbandsarbeit auf der Webseite und auch ein stückweit wie *SH* mit seinem Forum eine Vorreiterrolle was die Transparenz und die Kommunikation mit der Basis angeht.


----------



## Prappo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Das passt schon. Nachdem hier nun vielleicht auch der Letzte gemerkt hat, dass dieser Thread kein weiterer „Wie-kann-ich-den-Bundesverband-am-besten –schlecht-machen-und-denunzieren-Thread“ #q ist, möchte auch ich mal zum eigentlichen Thema kommen und die positiven Punkte unseres Verbandes aufzählen. 

Unser Verband (AV Leipzig) hat über 350 Gewässern mit einer Fläche von ca. 7.200 ha gepachtet oder gekauft, an denen alle Verbandsmitglieder aus ganz Sachsen angeln können und damit auch eine große Verantwortung für die Hege und Pflege der Fischbestände und den Gewässerschutz übernommen.

Unser Verband besteht aus über 200 vereinen, wodurch regelmäßig eine lebendige und konstruktive Diskussionskultur in den Mitgliederversammlungen, die 2 Mal im Jahr stattfinden, entsteht.

Unser Verband hat mit 85,00 € Mitgliedsgebühr (Vollzahler), die sich wirklich jeder Interessierte leisten kann. Inkludiert sind 5,00 € für den Gewässerkauf und die Unterhaltung der verbandseigenen Gewässer.

Neben der Unterstützung der Vereinsjugendarbeit organisiert unser Verband zahlreiche Kinderveranstaltungen selbst, z. B. Bastelnachmittage, Schnupperangeltage, Jugendsommerlager, Jugendgemeinschaftsangeln. Im Rahmen des Ganztagsschulangebotes werden die engagierten Vereinsmitglieder in Form von Unterrichts.-. und Informationsmaterial unterstützt (Aalspiel, Schautafeln, Junganglerfibel etc.

Der terminplan unsers Verbandes bietet für jedes Interesse Veranstaltungen. Besonders wichtig sind aus meiner Sicht die Schulungen und Fortbildungsmaßnahmen für Gewässerwarte, für Kassierer, für die Jugendwarte.

Unser Verband setzt sich für nachhaltige Vergrämungsmaßnahmen des Kormorans ein.

Unser Verband unterstützt unsere Vereine in Notzeiten, z. B. Wiederaufbau nach den Hochwässern der letzten Jahre, Fischsterben etc.

Unser Verband informiert die Mitglieder regelmäßig (bis zu 5 Mal im Jahr) in Form einer Verbandszeitschrift über aktuelle verbandsinterne, -externe und politische Entwicklungen, neue Gewässer, Angeltechniken etc. pp. in ganz Sachsen

Unser Verband präsentiert sich und das Angeln auf den verschiedensten überregionalen Messen, Stadt-, Seen- und sonstigen Festen und macht dort Werbung für unser Hobby.

Unser Verband hat sich aktiv bei der inhaltlichen Gestaltung des Sächsischen Fischereigesetzes und der Sächsischen Fischereiverordnung eingebracht und in vielen Gesprächen mit den Verantwortlichen die Interessen der Anglerschaft artikuliert und im Gesetz / in der Verordnung verankert, z. B.:
1. Es existiert faktisch nur noch ein lebenslang gültiger Fischereischein
2. Die Fischereiabgabe wurde abgeschafft
3. Bei der Verpachtung der Gewässer I. Ordnung sind die Angler stets 1. Wahl.
4. Organisierte Kinder können auch ohne Begleitung eines Erwachsenen Angeln gehen.
5. Schnupperangeln wurde ermöglicht, d. h. Fischereischeinpflicht für Jugendliche bei Veranstaltungen der Anglerverbände entfällt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Mir wird das immer zu sehr auf einzelne Punkte reduziert, Landesverbände tun so viel und deren Aufgabengebiete sind sehr groß, man kann es nie allen Recht machen, hat aber trotzem für die Mehrheit eine Daseinsberechtigung.​ 
Was ich gut finde:​ 
Der Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein


Pachtet Gewässer an, die er seinen Vereinen und anderen Vereinen des DAFV zu vergünstigten Konditionen zur Verfügung stellt und kommt in diesen Gewässern seiner Hegeverpflichtung durch Besatz, Fangauswertungen, Probebefischungen, Wasserprobenentnahme usw. nach. Die Gewässer findet man hier:​ 

http://angelgewaesser.lsfv-sh.de/​ 

Beteiligt sich an Wiedereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen vieler Fischarten, Bestandsschutz und Bestandserhaltung, z.B. über das Aalmanagement​ 

Betreibt für die Meerforellen- Lachs- und Muschelzüchtungen ein eigenes Bruthaus.​ 

Betreibt Bestandsmonitoring an Schleswig-Holsteinischen Gewässern​ 

Stellt seinen Mitgliedsvereinen eine kostenlose Fischereiberatung an die Seite: ​ 

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/fischereiberatung​ 

Richtet die gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Fischereischeinlehrgänge aus und koordiniert diese.​ 

Beteiligt sich aktiv am Gesetzgebungsverfahren in Belangen der Fischerei und gibt entsprechende Stellungnahmen dazu ab.​ 

Unterstütz seine Vereine bei Gewässeruntersuchungen z.B. bei Fischsterben und begleitet bei Regressansprüchen daraus.​ 

Vertritt seine Mitgliedsvereine in Rechtsfragen zur Fischerei gerichtlich und außergerichtlich​ 

Richtet fischerreiliche Veranstaltungen wie Hegefischen Informationsabende usw. für seine Mitglieder aus.​ 

Unterstützt seine Vereine bei der Erstellung von Hegeplänen gegenüber der Fischereibehörde​ 

Unterhält für Angler ein eigenes Internetforum​ 

Informiert seine Mitgliedsvereine über Neuerungen auf dessen Homepage, in dessen Forum oder per Post​ 

Betreibt ein Projekt „Fischschutz.de“ und „Freunde der Meerforelle“​ 

http://www.fischschutz.de/​ 

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/freunde-der-meerforelle​ 

Kümmert sich um die Einhaltung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie, sowie die Beratung dazu und der Teilnahme an Veranstaltungen um dieses Thema für eine Durchgängigkeit Schleswig-Holsteiner Gewässer​ 

Unterstützt seine Mitglieder bei Pachtverhandlungen mit Gewässereigentümern ​ 

Kümmert sich um die Betreuung der Landesverbandsjugend mit einem jährlich vollen Terminkalender, bis hin zu Jugenderholungsmaßnahmen ​ 

Nimmt Bundesverbandstermine war und vertritt dort dessen Mitglieder​ 

Bildet die Betreuer der Vereinsjugend zu Jugendgruppenleitern aus, so dass diese die Jugendleitercard erwerben können​ 

Schult die Fischereiaufseher der Mitgliedsvereine über vier jährlich stattfindende Lehrgänge​ 

Sorgt dafür, dass an den Gewässern behindertengerechte Angelplätze eingerichtet werden mit der dazugehörenden Verwaltungsarbeit um die Bezuschussung und Koordinierung der Baumaßnahmen.​ 

Bildet seine Gewässerwarte über jährlich stattfindende Lehrgänge fachmännisch aus.​ 

Hat in Zusammenarbeit mit der Fischereibehörde ein umfangreiches Fischartenkataster aufgestellt und dieses online gestellt.​ 

Stellt jedes Jahr ein Jahresheft mit den Berichten der Vorstandsmitglieder online zum Download zur Verfügung.​ 

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/downloads/cat_view/77-jahresberichte-praesidium​ 

Und diese Liste kann man noch viel weiter erweitern, das ist naoch lange nicht alles, waren nur die Dinge, die mir auf die Schnelle eingefallen sind.​


----------



## Tomasz (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> ...Mir wird das immer zu sehr auf einzelne Punkte reduziert,...​


​ 
Du hast Dir mit Deinen Aufzählungen viel Mühe gemacht, aber ich verstehe das Thema hier so, dass es nicht um die "normale" Verbandsarbeit geht, sondern darum, wo sie in den einzelnen Bereichen tatsächlich besondere Erungenschaften für die Angler erreicht haben, die von der "normalen" Arbeit wie sie alle Landes-Verbände leisten abweichen. 
Euer Forum würde ich z.B. definitiv dazu rechnen. Viele andere von Dir aufgeführte Punkte, findest Du hoffentlich in allen anderen LV auch.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

bzw. andersrum betrachtet: Es wäre sehr traurig, wenn all die Selbstverständlichkeiten, die hier zum Teil aufgelistet wurden, sich in keinem anderen Verband fänden.

Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass die LV nur dumm rumsitzen und sich an den ... spielen:m


----------



## Blauzahn (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Es hat ja auch keiner behauptet, dass die LV nur dumm rumsitzen und sich an den ... spielen:m



Dieser Eindruck entsteht aber hier leider manchmal, sei es aus Unwissenheit oder Zorn oder was auch immer
sind doch nur "Dillentanten und Trümmertruppen".

Man muss aber andererseits auch keine selbstverständlichen Aufgaben- / Arbeitsinhalte eines Landesverbandes hier als "GUT" deklarieren, erwähnen sollte man sie aber, da wohl die wenigsten wissen, was dort tlw. bewegt wird (und hierbei nicht nur das Geld der Beitragszahler in die eigenen Taschen) #h

Mittagsgruß


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Womit Du indirekt das mit größte Problem beim Namen genannt hast: mangelhafte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit


Und dieser Eindruck entsteht sicherlich bei zu selektivem Lesen aber nicht in der Gesamtbetrachtung. 
Seit ca. 2,5 Jahren werden die Probleme klar definiert und auch beim Namen genannt, so sehr, dass man uns dafür schon verklagt hat.
Jeder einzelne, der sich einen Schuh nicht anziehen möchte, hat genügend Möglichkeiten, das auch begründet darzustellen.


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Och:q ich finde das hier

http://landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=informations/unionpaper

 und das
http://www.anglerverband-chemnitz.de/index.php/news-des-avs



  schon mal ganz gut.
 Besser geht immer


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich seh das eher so wie beim Fußball. Wenn von 11 Spielern einer Mannschaft 6-7 grottenschlecht spielen, nützt es oft auch nichts, wenn 4-5 richtig gut sind.
Und ohne einzelnen wieder zu nahe treten zu wollen: Würden wir es in allen Verbänden auf diese Quote bringen, gäbe es diesen Thread und viele andere hier vermutlich gar nicht!!!


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

sorry aber gings hier nicht drum, was wir gut finden:q


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Hat ein LV die Ausschreibung zu den Angelveranstaltungen von Steffen Quingers DAFV eigentlich veröffentlicht?
Oder wird in irgendeinem LV ein Team intern zusammen gestellt?

Oder nimmt daran kein LV teil?

:q

Sorry für OT.

Wäre doch aber auch mal eine positive Aktion der LV sich dazu öffentlich zu äussern. :g


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

@996:
Frag mal den Webmaster dieser Seiten nach den Eckdaten zu diesen Seiten. Nur eine schöne Webseite zu haben ist das eine, aber andere -vor allem auch Nichtangler und, was noch wichtiger ist, angelnde Nichtmitglieder- auf diese Seite zu locken, ist das andere was wirklich als Öffentlichkeitsarbeit bewertbar wäre.

Zwischen "gut finden" und "gut sein" liegen manchmal Welten.

Ansonsten gehört es für mich auch zu den Selbstverständlichkeiten, eine aktuelle(!!!) Webseite zu haben.

Und ich glaube mal, als ultimative Lobhudelei war dieser Thread vom TE nicht gedacht.


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Honeyball, äh- wonach soll ich den fragen?
 Sorry, dieser Krams ist nicht meins.

 Die Frage ist doch:
 LV und AVS- worüber sollen die Informieren
 Beim AVS reichen mir die Info's .
 Dort sollten doch wohl zunächst mal Infos für Mitglieder abrufbar sein.
 Und von mir aus auch gern, salopp - was Angler so an nützlichem treiben und jemand anderen interessieren könnte.

 Ich werde natürlich nicht auf die Web schreiben, was schxx ist.
 Das würde ich auf der geschäftlichen auch tunlichst unterlassen, nur so.


----------



## angler1996 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

gerade noch gelesen:
 Lobhudelei wird von mir keiner bekommen,

 Nur sehe ich die Entwicklung , wie das mal aussah und ich weiß, das daran weiter gearbeitet wird .

 Im Übrigen wird man über Daten auf Web immer diskutieren können und sich noch andere Infos wünschen.
 Nur nochmal- ich kenne auch die Ausgansbasis und da hat sich ne Menge getan


----------



## Blauzahn (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hat ein LV die Ausschreibung zu den Angelveranstaltungen von Steffen Quingers DAFV eigentlich veröffentlicht?
> Oder wird in irgendeinem LV ein Team intern zusammen gestellt?
> 
> Oder nimmt daran kein LV teil?
> ...



Dazu äussert sich niemand öffentlich, man schießt lieber aus der Deckung und geht ggf. zum FA.... leider.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

Ich find die Suche nach dem Einäugigen unter den Blinden klasse.

Vor allem freut es mich, dass sich tatsächlich einige gut informiert fühlen von ihren Landesverbänden..


----------



## spodsbjerg (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

So isses auch


----------



## kati48268 (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Den aktiven und positiven Einsatz vom Verband Westfalen-Lippe, insbesondere von Dr. Möhlenkamp, beim drohenden Angelverbot als Folge des Envio-PCB-Skandals durch den uninformierten grünen Minister habt ihr ja schon genannt. Dort gefällt mir insbesondere auch die langjährige Verfügbarmachung großer Strecken der NRW-Kanäle für organisierte *und* nicht-organisierte Angler.


Dem schließe ich mich als Nordrhein-Vandale an.
Und würde auch weitere Punkte finden, wo ich den
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/
loben könnte, z.B. für die Durchführung solcher Projekte:
http://www.fischundfang.de/Service/Aktuelle-Meldungen/Angler-werden-zu-Lehrern

Auf der anderen Seite hapert es massiv beim Punkt Information & Transparenz


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor allem freut es mich, dass sich tatsächlich einige gut informiert fühlen von ihren Landesverbänden..


denn da kriegt der lfv von mir eine glatte 6.
- Null Transparenz beim Thema Finanzen, Einnahmen, Mittelverwendung,... weder öffentlich, noch im jährlichen Geschäftsbericht. Auch die Mitglieder, bzw. deren Vertreter (Vereinsvorstände) müssen solchen Infos hinterherrennen, wenn sie sie haben wollen.
- Null Transparenz zu/m Abstimmungen/Verhalten im BV
- Null Information über strategische Aufstellung in diesem
- die HP ist zwar deutlich erweitert worden, bleibt jedoch eine Schönwetter-PR-Darstellung
- Breit aufgestellte Kontakte zur Basis, z.B. durch ein Forum, nahezu null

Noch ein Wort zu den von Honey bereits erwähnten Verbandsgewässern:
- Per Tageskarte kann da (bzw. im Kanalnetz, für andere Verbandsgewässer gibt es keine Tageskarten) auch jeder Nichtorganisierte angeln, soweit löblich, keine Frage.
- An Jahreskarten kommen (primär?) nur Angler angeschlossener Vereine. Sollte mal ein Verein über Verbandsaustritt nachdenken, rennen ihm die Mitglieder in Scharen davon, weil diese Jahreskarten extrem beliebt sind. Ein wunderschönes (Druck-)Mittel um Vereine bei der Stange zu halten 
- Zugang zu diesen Jahreskarten haben auch einige wenige andere, dieser Zugang ist aber sehr nebulös. Infos dazu null.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*

sticht mir schon lange in der nase:

ich brauch keinen "besten", als angler brauch ich einen guten!


----------



## Sharpo (26. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich als Nordrhein-Vandale an.
> Und würde auch weitere Punkte finden, wo ich den
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/
> loben könnte, z.B. für die Durchführung solcher Projekte:
> ...



#6


Selbst Mitglieder aus anderen Verbänden bekommen keinen Rabatt bei den Tageskarten.

An den Gewässern ist aber auch der LFV Westfalen - Lippe e.V. beteiligt.

Im diesem Verband /LFV W u. L.) hat der Vorsitzende  eh nichts zu sagen.
Ich bekam nicht mal die Kontaktadresse vom Fischereireferenten.



Ist aber alles OT, ^^


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2014)

*AW: Deutschland sucht den besten Landesfischereiverband*



Jose schrieb:


> sticht mir schon lange in der nase:
> 
> ich brauch keinen "besten", als angler brauch ich einen guten!



Sag ich doch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find die Suche nach dem Einäugigen unter den Blinden klasse.


----------

